# Ibanez 6 string owners' club



## BucketheadRules (May 22, 2011)

OK, so I searched (hopefully well enough) and couldn't dig up a thread for owners of Ibanez 6-strings. I wondered why, since there are so many for 7-strings. So I thought I'd create one.

Post your 6-string Ibbies here, whatever they are.

I'll start with mine... it's a dead-stock '08 RG350EX, a relatively humble model but it's great. It's definitely a keeper but I think some mods might be coming its way soon (new pickups... maybe a new scratchplate, tart it up a little).







Apologies for the laughably bad picture quality.

Commence.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## AK DRAGON (May 22, 2011)

L-R
Ibanez JS100 (bone stock)
Ibanez RG2120x (Crunch Lab/LiquiFire & Tremel-No)
Ibanez JCRG1860x (bone stock)
Ibanez RG770DX (pair of Breed's)


----------



## Miek (May 22, 2011)

Oh you bastard, I want an OL so bad.


















Got the guitar and the pickups back when I was hella BTBAM fanboy.
Want new pickups, but could use a new amp first.


----------



## Apocrypha (May 22, 2011)

My own RG370DX on the left, and a friend's RG320FM on the right.

Got them both used, her hardware looks like it's in much worse condition though.


----------



## ItWillDo (May 22, 2011)

Crappy cell-phone quality

Ibanez RG2820CTVV in the case and my RG350MZ. With 2 necessary gig-Monster Rippers.


----------



## MikeH (May 22, 2011)

Currently only have an RG1820X:





But I've owned:
-RG120CA
-RG320FMAM
-S5470SOL


----------



## morbider (May 22, 2011)

Here's my two.

RG370DX with white EMG81/85






RGA321 with CL/LF






Here's a better picture before the pickup change.


----------



## alexjg391 (May 22, 2011)

My Ibanez Rg2620 Prestige with blackouts and my Ibanez SZ1220 Prestige with a Bare Knuckle Ceramic nailbomb in the bridge and an Air Norton in the neck:


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 22, 2011)

*prepares for a 845224 page thread*


----------



## Curt (May 22, 2011)

1990 Ibanez EX360, Not near as nice a guitar as the others in this thread, but it's my only ibanez, and I can't complain because it was free.


----------



## Arterial (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 23, 2011)

Typically, I'm not one to gloat..... typically....  coughripoffocough 

But I can't post my guitars at the moment, and I've posted them on other threads. Instead, I'm gonna be a little different here and I'm just gonna copy and paste off the roster.





John Paul Glovasa
4ARM
MODEL(S) USED : RG, XPT, Talman
WEB SITE :
4ARM // THE OFFICIAL 4SITE

Needless to say I'm enjoying much of the product.


----------



## BrainArt (May 23, 2011)

Here's one of my two Ibby 6ers (I don't want to post my other one, it's got a shitty paintjob. )

RG4EX1QM:






She's still stock (except for the knobs), but once I have the dough, she's getting some serious modding done to her.


----------



## Jason2112 (May 23, 2011)

1987 RG550:





2007 RG2550E:





2007 RG2610E: (the one on the right)





1997 Talman TC420 in gold:





Not pictured: 1996 Talman TC420 in black

Just recently sold 2007 RG550 20th Anniversary.


----------



## jeremyb (May 23, 2011)

'97 RG270 & '08 RGR08LTD, the 270 is about to be stripped down and painted with a swirl and upgraded with new electrics, a EVO in the bridge and PAF Pro in the neck


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (May 23, 2011)

^Holy shit dude, that rgr08ltd is bad ass.

Anyways here is my only ibby but I love it, a '89 540S LTD, has emg's but not sure which. (were already in her when I bought her)












Edit:It seems I can't upload my pics. Help?


----------



## Cyntex (May 24, 2011)




----------



## pearl_07 (May 24, 2011)

.13-.65 in Drop G# . D-Activator in the bridge, and I couldn't be any happier with this guitar.


----------



## Toshiro (May 24, 2011)

I have 4 of them currently:




XPT700WH: Crunchlab and Liquifire. C#
RG750VP: Breed Bridge and Neck. E
RG565LB: Breed Bridge and Fast Track 2. Eb
RG750JB: Super 3 and Breed Neck. C#


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 24, 2011)

Jason2112 said:


> 1997 Talman TC420 in gold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think im in love with that gold talman


----------



## jymellis (May 24, 2011)

1989 jem777vbk
2008 first run rghrg1
1998 rg570
2003 rg320 flame maple


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 24, 2011)

I fear i'd make people have GAS if i showed my ibbys xD I only have two but they're beautiful mainly one ;D how do you post pics?


----------



## robare99 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## ATOMICxTomato (May 25, 2011)

Sweet,Finally worked. Anyways thats my 540s LTD


----------



## Miek (May 25, 2011)

Upload them to a host like imageshack or photobucket.


----------



## Andromalia (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Ghost40 (May 25, 2011)

My babies:

All dropped B with DRDDTs (11s)


----------



## metalmania408 (May 26, 2011)

Only have these shit pics of my xiphos:


----------



## JP Universe (May 26, 2011)

Ahhh what the hell.....










RG 550 DY 87 will be here soon enough!!!!


----------



## sandwichamwin (May 26, 2011)

Andromalia said:


>


Do want!

Lovely collection


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2011)

Ghost40 said:


> My babies:
> 
> All dropped B with DRDDTs (11s)


Oh hell yea...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2011)

I used to own this xiphos but I traded it.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2011)

I've owned a shitload of Ibanez 6'ers over the years. This is my latest Ibby 6 acquisition!  RGD2120z:







































It's pretty darn awesome, have some new pickups coming and might toss some DR Neons on that bitch!


----------



## yingmin (May 26, 2011)

Oh, wait...


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 26, 2011)

1990 Ibanez RG560 (modded)




With DR Neon strings 





2007 Ibanez VBT700 (modded)





1975ish? Ibanez 2342


----------



## Jason2112 (May 27, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i think im in love with that gold talman



It's cool to look at (I swapped the pickguard and knobs) but the tone is nothing to write home about


----------



## robare99 (May 27, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Curt (May 27, 2011)

robare99 said:


> Here's mine



I knew you'd show up sooner or later.


----------



## Andromalia (May 27, 2011)

robare99 said:


> Here's mine



I quit.


----------



## robare99 (May 27, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> I quit.



LoL I know. 



I'm bad 


:,(


----------



## s4tch (May 30, 2011)

Here are my humble ones:

- an RGA32 MOL, with modded pickups: a DiMarzio AT1 (Andy Timmons signature) and a Breed Neck, both can be coil split with volume pot.







- a '92 EX370 with DiMarzio Al DiMeola humbuckers.


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 30, 2011)




----------



## jordanky (May 30, 2011)

These are what I currently own:

RGA121NTF, one of the my favorite Ibanez guitars ever built. I just got this one on Saturday





Older SA260 body with neck single coil slot routed to fit a humbucker on an S520EX neck





S520EX I painted, I have a refinish thread floating around here somewhere





RG520QS body w/ Ibanez RG570 neck. Bought it cheap with a lame ass paintjob. I stripped it all and it looked a ton better IMO

Before:




After:


----------



## MikeH (May 30, 2011)

Lame ass paintjob? Should have sold that shit to me!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Lame ass paintjob? Should have sold that shit to me!



Yeah it seems bizarre to buy a guitar that has a big graphic like that and strip it down. Looked cooler before IMO, kind of a shame as I'm sure there were folks who would have loved that and someone clearly put a lot of money/effort into it.


----------



## Andromalia (May 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I've owned a shitload of Ibanez 6'ers over the years. This is my latest Ibby 6 acquisition!  RGD2120z:



Nobody ever told you size doesn't matter ?  That "extralong" pink sticker cracks me up.



> Yeah it seems bizarre to buy a guitar that has a big graphic like that and strip it down


Isn't that graphic a copy of a KH that has been made only for kirk Hammet and isn't sold by ESP ?


----------



## jordanky (May 31, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah it seems bizarre to buy a guitar that has a big graphic like that and strip it down. Looked cooler before IMO, kind of a shame as I'm sure there were folks who would have loved that and someone clearly put a lot of money/effort into it.



Andromalia has it right. This was a half assed Kirk Hammett Boris Karloff paintjob. It didn't belong on an Ibanez in the first place and I refused to be looked at as a Kirk Hammett fanboy haha. It was literally probably 1/8" of paint on top of the factory Ibanez sealer. We took it in on trade where I work and I knew what it really looked like, so I got it and spent three weeks stripping it all and never regretted it for a second. But I got rid of that one not long ago because that guitar had probably one of the thinnest necks I'd ever felt and it killed my wrist.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 31, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Andromalia has it right. This was a half assed Kirk Hammett Boris Karloff paintjob. It didn't belong on an Ibanez in the first place and I refused to be looked at as a Kirk Hammett fanboy haha. It was literally probably 1/8" of paint on top of the factory Ibanez sealer. We took it in on trade where I work and I knew what it really looked like, so I got it and spent three weeks stripping it all and never regretted it for a second. But I got rid of that one not long ago because that guitar had probably one of the thinnest necks I'd ever felt and it killed my wrist.



Like I said, no one force you to buy it and I'm sure someone else would have dug it.  Just seems like wasted time/energy, but it's your guitar so I don't really care either way.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 31, 2011)

Nitrobattery said:


>



What is that and where can I fucking get one?


----------



## decypher (May 31, 2011)

lousy quality, iphone&bad lighting in my office.
RG350EX, JEM77VBK, RG2550EGK






Note: Please DO NOT attempt to sell me your black Ibanez via PM, I admit that I'm getting slightly tired of them...


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 1, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> What is that and where can I fucking get one?



Prestige RGA321F. They don't make it anymore. This is your closest option these days. Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGA420Z


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitrobattery said:


> Prestige RGA321F. They don't make it anymore. This is your closest option these days. Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGA420Z



Yeah... it has a double-locker though 

I wish they did more guitars like the SV, with a non-locking trem and locking tuners. And 24 frets, obviously.


----------



## brett8388 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am addicted to adding Ibanez guitars to my collection right now...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Gorgeous sir. The Destroyer is very nice, but the Crystal Planet JS wins.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 1, 2011)

No love for the SA Series...

SA260


----------



## jordanky (Jun 2, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> No love for the SA Series...



That is a sexy guitar my friend. I've got love, I have the plain mahogany version of that body with a different neck on it, lol.


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2011)

The only pic I could dig up. 

It's an RG321MH so it's nothing special, but it was my first guitar. I now have it gutted, and plan to install new electronics and pickups.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is my 1990 RG770DX refinished in Silver Spectrum Sparkle. It's a love it or hate it finish. I love it!


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Jackrat (Jun 7, 2011)

Heheh I dont see any like mine. Ive never posted her anywhere tell me what you guys think


----------



## Jackrat (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Jun 8, 2011)

I approve. Love this model.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 9, 2011)

Jackrat said:


>


That's a one piece top!
Holy shit, that is the best looking Sabre I have ever seen.
You sir, have just been repped for one of the nicest looking guitars in history.


----------



## Tones (Jun 9, 2011)

Just joined the club again











so good.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 9, 2011)

^ i want a rga121 so bad!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 9, 2011)

decypher said:


> lousy quality, iphone&bad lighting in my office.
> RG350EX, JEM77VBK, RG2550EGK
> 
> 
> ...



Can we try to sell you Iron Maiden posters ?


----------



## xfilth (Jun 9, 2011)

Does this count?







If not:


----------



## jordanky (Jun 9, 2011)

Tones said:


> Just joined the club again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it... One of my favorite Ibanez guitars ever built, hands down.

I also saw the SE-R badge... Is it coincidental that I drive a red SE-R Spec V with black wheels as well as have an RGA121? haha


----------



## decypher (Jun 9, 2011)

@ghost2II2: Love it & want it!!! 



Andromalia said:


> Can we try to sell you Iron Maiden posters ?









LFPP

(looking for Powerslave poster)


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll play!






Related old mod thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/111953-ngd-npd-cheap-rg-gt-lb63-win-2.html


----------



## JEsquivel (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi!, this is my Ibanez Roadstar II - RG110

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Greetings!


----------



## Tones (Jun 10, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Love it... One of my favorite Ibanez guitars ever built, hands down.
> 
> I also saw the SE-R badge... Is it coincidental that I drive a red SE-R Spec V with black wheels as well as have an RGA121? haha



It just adds to the group! We're not the only ones. Spec V's and RGA's are now my life  Such an ibanez/nissan whore.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is my collection of incomparable Ibby's! I love them all to death; and yes, they have names 

S470DXQM - Anathurra




JS1000 - Rubina (with guest appearance by my pup Dweezil)




RG450LTD w/ D-Sonic bridge, Fast Track middle, PAF Pro Neck - Narci




DN520K - Elu







And my pride and joy: EGEN18 w/Cosmo Black hardware - Andromeda


----------



## lemeker (Jun 10, 2011)

here's my Ibby, an RS 440. Its my only Ibby, and my first guitar!!! I swapped out the pups and the volume pot. Sorry for the picture, my camera messed up so I had to use my phone.


----------



## Griffin (Jun 10, 2011)

My Ibanez DTX350(?)





My Ibanez ART100


----------



## RG770DXRR (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's my Ibanez RG770DX Prestige. Ruby Red


----------



## Tones (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the 770Dx reissues ^


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 10, 2011)

RG770DXRR said:


> Here's my Ibanez RG770DX Prestige. Ruby Red


Omg does that have some flame on that fretboard? Thats so pretty.


----------



## Riggy (Jun 11, 2011)

You'll have to excuse the crappy iPhone camera quality.

RGR312EX BK with a Duncan in the bridge, RG370DX BLE and my S470BK with an EMG81 in the bridge.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 11, 2011)

Found some old pictures of my previous pieces.
RG120CA:
(Before)




(After)





RG320FMAM:





S5470SOL (Oh, how I miss thee ):


----------



## Riggy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Found some old pictures of my previous pieces.
> RG120CA:
> (Before)
> 
> ...


Was that particularly difficult to do? I'm considering doing something similar to my RG.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 11, 2011)

Not difficult at all. The sanding is the hardest part. After that, I took some Minwax stain and spread it evenly, then wiped it off. Let that sit for a day, then give it about 5 coats of satin lacquer. Sand her down a bit and she's ready to go.


----------



## Riggy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Not difficult at all. The sanding is the hardest part. After that, I took some Minwax stain and spread it evenly, then wiped it off. Let that sit for a day, then give it about 5 coats of satin lacquer. Sand her down a bit and she's ready to go.


Cheers, I might give it a go.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my Ibanez RG570 from 1991 with a not so noticable Trans-Blue Flame top;


----------



## Apocrypha (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got the guitar I posted in this thread. I'll throw pictures in here once I get everything screwed in and strung up again.


----------



## RG770DXRR (Jun 14, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Omg does that have some flame on that fretboard? Thats so pretty.



Yeah. It's got a flame maple finish on the fret board. Sry about the bad iPhone pic quality. I almost wish I coulda gotten the laser blue too. But it's a sexy beast tho. Plays beautifully and so thin!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 14, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> This is my Ibanez RG570 from 1991 with a not so noticable Trans-Blue Flame top;



Cool, now let us actually see the guitar.


----------



## Jackrat (Jun 14, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Here is my collection of incomparable Ibby's! I love them all to death; and yes, they have names
> 
> S470DXQM - Anathurra
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeH (Jun 14, 2011)

This was completely and totally appropriate.


----------



## Jackrat (Jun 14, 2011)

amazing


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude, why is my dog at your house wtf man[/QUOTE]

He looks like the wise old man version of my dog!






Bonus - here he is  my other dog straight in the face.






Ok, we can get back on topic now, just had to share.


----------



## lava (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ sell me that guitar


----------



## Jackrat (Jun 15, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Dude, why is my dog at your house wtf man



He looks like the wise old man version of my dog!






Bonus - here he is  my other dog straight in the face.






Ok, we can get back on topic now, just had to share. [/QUOTE]

Wow thats crazy, yeah


----------



## flyboy463 (Jun 16, 2011)

RG350DX Represent.


----------



## Riggy (Jun 16, 2011)

lava said:


>


I NEED ONE D:


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## dan0151 (Jun 17, 2011)

heres my RGR 320 2001, heavily modded burnt finish, emg 60/81 all new wiring and schaller floyd rose...was missing string when pic taken


----------



## mpsk (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my S520ex bbk 














great guitar, very well done i like it more than my rga121


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2011)

Oooh classic S with Edge bridge... yummy.


----------



## RG770DXRR (Jun 20, 2011)

Any body played an S5470Q??


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay, A club I'm actually qualified for here XD

I have an RG520QS in a cool dark blue with some green in the quilt. too lazy to post pics.

EDIT: oh nvm, it's in my avatar ROFL


----------



## bobombom (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a new owner of a PGM 90th HAM. It was bought from Jack Secret and allegedly in one of Paul's rigs from back in the day. Has centered dot inlays as opposed to offset inlays. Will post pictures at a later time. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2011)

The PGM90HAM is one of my favorite guitars in existence. I demand pictures.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm surprised there aren't too many vintage ibanez guitars around :S


----------



## Zei (Jun 20, 2011)

My Ibanez RG4EXsomethinsomethin.

I love her, she was my first real guitar. But she must go soon. I haven't played her in about two and a half years cause the trem sucks so bad... It'll suck to see her go  But it must be one!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 21, 2011)

A good setup will do that trem justice. The trem doesn't suck. The setup does. The only reason the III is looked down upon is because of the cheap materials it's made with. It can hold tune just as good as an OFR if you get it set up correctly.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> A good setup will do that trem justice. The trem doesn't suck. The setup does. The only reason the III is looked down upon is because of the cheap materials it's made with. It can hold tune just as good as an OFR if you get it set up correctly.


 
 And it's actually better than a lot of other crappy trems like the Lo-TRS 2. Once setup correctly (bridge aligned, knife edges maintained etc), even if you treat it like Steve Vai does, it'll stay in tune well. Of course, it'll be a shorter lifesan if done so... but you can always retrofit it with an Edge Pro (no routing required). 

No problems on my Xiphos trem... not yet anyway.


----------



## Zei (Jun 21, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> A good setup will do that trem justice. The trem doesn't suck. The setup does. The only reason the III is looked down upon is because of the cheap materials it's made with. It can hold tune just as good as an OFR if you get it set up correctly.



I've had it setup 2 or 3 different times, and one warble with it and it's shit to play on. That's why I got my string-thru Schecter actually. I got sick of trems.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 22, 2011)

I've owned two guitars with the Edge III and every one was flawless. Either you got a dud, or you need a new tech.


----------



## Zei (Jun 22, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I've owned two guitars with the Edge III and every one was flawless. Either you got a dud, or you need a new tech.



I'm hopin' it's the tech  But they're the only one within an hours drive, which sucks.

Either way, she's still getting sold. She's helping finance a custom! She will be missed dearly. Every show I played was with her


----------



## s4tch (Jul 11, 2011)

I made a couple of pictures of my '92 EX370FMTB, as it has new pickups (V7-S1-V8, humbuckers can be coil split), and ready to be sold. Here you have it:


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 11, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> 1990 Ibanez RG560 (modded)



i cant believe no one but me notices (or at least pointed out) that this rg560 has a ZR haha thats pretty fuckin cool


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh, and heres my MIJ RG450DX






and enjoy my horrible pic of my rg570 (which now has a lo-pro!!)


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm currently running an RG2EX2. Switching pups in it when i get the chance and would love to have an RGA321.


----------



## thebass444 (Jul 22, 2011)

my RG3120. posted a NGD on this a few weeks ago. my first ibanez and loving it


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i cant believe no one but me notices (or at least pointed out) that this rg560 has a ZR haha thats pretty fuckin cool



If it was a 560 wouldn't it be HSS?

Looks more like something ending in a -20 to me.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2011)

Newer pic of my RGs(the Jewel Blue one from the earlier pic is gone):




89 RG750VP
91 RG565LB

Need to do a new pic of the Xiphos, but that can wait.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 22, 2011)

1991 RG 560BK





2003 SZ 320WB


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 22, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> .



that blue one!!!!!


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 24, 2011)

This guitar has been modded out the ass! All of the electronics have been replaced, CTS pot replaced with Bourns minis, 5 way changed to a 3 way blade switch and 2 DPDT switched for coil-splitting. The V7-V8 pups have been replaced with a Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz set.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 24, 2011)

My new rg2120xvv:


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 24, 2011)

2 Ibby's I'm playing right now

RG2EX2 w/ Breed and Humbucker from Hell
S570DXQM w/ PAF Joe and DActivator


----------



## deathjazz89 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have some moving pictures...

Shawn Lane-"Epilogue for Lisa" - YouTube


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Bones43x (Sep 17, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> Newer pic of my RGs(the Jewel Blue one from the earlier pic is gone):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm totally in love with that RG565! I really wish they would reissue those. Ibanez has to know they would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Bones43x (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's my '08 RG2550ZGW when it was new...






Here's after the PG and PU swap...along with my RG1420FBHB. (Ignore the RG1527 since this is a 6-string thread )


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 17, 2011)

Bones43x said:


> I'm totally in love with that RG565! I really wish they would reissue those. Ibanez has to know they would sell like hotcakes!



They actually sort of did reissue those: 
RGR465M - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## Bones43x (Sep 17, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> They actually sort of did reissue those:
> RGR465M - Ibanez Wiki



Yeah, but that was Indo-made and had an Edge III. 

They need to reissue them like they did the 20th anniversary RG550s and the RG770DXs a few years ago. If they made a Prestige RG1565, it probably wouldn't have the color-matched headstock with the "check" logo.


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 17, 2011)

Bones43x said:


> Yeah, but that was Indo-made and had an Edge III.
> 
> They need to reissue them like they did the 20th anniversary RG550s and the RG770DXs a few years ago. If they made a Prestige RG1565, it probably wouldn't have the color-matched headstock with the "check" logo.



Yeah an anniversary model would be great, but considering they made the RGR465 into a production model, I fear for the worst. 

And goddamn how the idea of a soda blue RGD2127Z suddenly started tantalizing my GAS.


----------



## Bones43x (Sep 17, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> Yeah an anniversary model would be great, but considering they made the RGR465 into a production model, I fear for the worst.
> 
> And goddamn how the idea of a soda blue RGD2127Z suddenly started tantalizing my GAS.



The RGR465 isn't available in the US, though.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been a while but I'm back with Ibanez


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 17, 2011)

1987 540R Blue Burst
2010 RG1421F Marine Blue Burst

I used to have a 1992ish RG470 and have a disassembled, spray painted RG120


----------



## Bryan Griffin (Sep 18, 2011)

My RGT42DXFM - bog standard INF's but still a beauty to play.

It's currently up for sale unfortunately  Needs must and all that...

Apologies for the iPhone pics!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2011)

This glorious thread is worth bumping.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 6, 2011)

my minty 2002 rg550bk


----------



## DaniJem (Nov 6, 2011)

*JEM77BFP:*
*



*

*RG550:*
*



*

*RG670DX:*
*



*

*RG770DX:*
*



*

*UCEW1FM:*
*



*

*RGR565:*
*



*

*JS1000:*
*



*

*RG550LTD:*
*



*

*UCMD1ST:*
*



*

*RT650:*
*



*


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 8, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My apologies for the camera phone pictures. Here are my two Ibby's.

RG2EX1: Tuned to Standard E 









ARX140: Tuned to Drop Db









I also have an RX Gio that has a broken tuner. [The screw is missing ]


----------



## dannn (Nov 11, 2011)

s4tch said:


> Here are my humble ones:
> 
> - an RGA32 MOL, with modded pickups: a DiMarzio AT1 (Andy Timmons signature) and a Breed Neck, both can be coil split with volume pot.


 
any chance of a wiring diagram?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2011)

DaniJem said:


> ...all that is awesome.



Well fuck my life.


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 12, 2011)

love me some ibbys!


----------



## Key_Maker (Nov 12, 2011)

My Beloved RGA121


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2012)

Bumping this. Fill this thread up. I'll have another piece soon!


----------



## Randomist (Feb 6, 2012)

Since I didn't post an NGD when I got this:




RG1451 in White Plaster.

And the polar opposite:





2007 ltd ed RG350MDX(POS) in black

Appologies for the pic quality, my camera is 80 miles away.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 6, 2012)

Randomist said:


> Appologies for the pic quality, my camera is 80 miles away.



What good zoom you have. Really digging that 14521!


----------



## Beaster66 (Feb 6, 2012)

1987 RG560


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 7, 2012)

@1451 white plaster:

WANT! Give it to me (hehe)

There are a couple of places around the states that still have 1451's around but most are black......which is cool but I'd want the WP. The grey isn't bad.

I'll find one!


----------



## Bower1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an S470 and and 98 MIJ RG 570. Both are good. I will try to dig up some decent pics of the RG but it's in Canada. I miss that thing. The S470 is with me though.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 7, 2012)

picked up this little slice of heaven a while ago but i still figured you guys might dig it


----------



## eguitaruk (Feb 7, 2012)

My RGR321EX


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 7, 2012)

rg7321,rg470(mij),rg1421,rg1570,rgt3120




rg1421




rgt3120


----------



## maxdgad (Feb 7, 2012)

FR2620





MTM2





RG970XL





JS600





XPT700





RG350MCA





Artwood


----------



## Chasethebreather (May 16, 2013)

My two workhorse guitars. Blue is in C, red in A#. I have two new Prestiges on their way that will compliment them nicely. RG3250 and S5470QRBB. 

Linked BBCode (message boards)


----------



## MikeH (May 16, 2013)

I need to get back in this club. Even if it's a 3XX series...


----------



## Chuck (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 26, 2013)

Two years have elapsed since I started this thread and, in my first post, promised I'd be upgrading my RG350EX "soon".

The only thing I've done with it is blocked the trem


----------



## nikt (Jun 26, 2013)

Ibanez Arist 2700 from 1979


----------



## jokerpanda (Jun 26, 2013)

here is my rg3exfm1
and maybe in 4 days an rg920qmz in blue


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 26, 2013)

nikt said:


> Ibanez Arist 2700 from 1979



Wow, nice!

My dad has an old (1976-ish) Artist too - a 2663, which came to be known as the Iceman.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 26, 2013)

The lovely Premium I acquired recently, such a nice guitar. Sounds extremely good in Drop C alongside my H-1001, tried it in Standard with the Crunchlab facing forwards and it didn't sound as solid in E Standard. Gonna try to turn it around and see if I feel any differently about it, if not I'll have a 2nd guitar in Drop C!


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 27, 2013)

My old RG550, sadly sold to fund more gear





My surprisingly awesome RG331 (main player at the moment)









My first Ibanez, RG2120x









And my only pic of my newest Ibanez 6 string...


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 27, 2013)

RG3XXV, RGA42FM, RGD420. THALL.


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Jun 30, 2013)

So many smexy guitars. I wish I had that RGA.


----------



## DarthV (Jul 1, 2013)

Hrmm Here's my flock:

1993 S540






2003 S470 (MiK)






2007 RG2550e






2007 RG2570






2007 RGA121






2008 RG1570






2008 RG3570z






And the piece de resistance!

S5470BW


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 2, 2013)

Going through this thread makes me wish I didn't have to sell my ARX140. I really miss that guitar.


----------



## Lillub85 (Jul 2, 2013)

My sexy Ibanez rg721 cnf with chrome aftermaths


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 2, 2013)

J CUSTOM RG METAL-1


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 3, 2013)

My heavily modded Korean SA260FM TG, w/ bone nut, blocked trem, dimarzio and entwistle pickups.


----------



## theo (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't know how I've never seen this thread before. 

My current Ibby stable:

2x EX series guitars (don't know which model)
XPT700
An RG (hard tail, Mahogany body MIK)
RG1550
S1XXV
RG1XXV 
MIJ S7420
UV70P

...and an IBBY ukelele 

I'll take a family photo one of these days.


----------



## Force (Jul 3, 2013)

My one & only..................so far


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 3, 2013)

My 2 Ibanez 6 string keepers


----------

